# Another newbie needs help



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi all. Wish I would have found this site before I ordered my plants. I have read almost all of the post and still need a little help. Here goes.

20 l tank
Gravel and dolimite substrate
heater
sponge filter for 40 gal powered with a power head
otb filter with bio wheels
caniter fliter powred by powerhead
air bubble tube
GE plant and aquarium light 20
ph 8.4
kh 300
gh 75
nitrate 0
nitrite 0
Temp 78-80
I keep temp and ph high for Apple Snails (Bridgs)

I know I need more light. Here is a list of plants I ordered
Ambulia 7-9" 6-8 stems
Baby Tears
Cabomba purple 9-10" 6-8 stems
Ludwigia Peruensis 9-10" 6-8 stems
Mexican Oak Leaf 9-10" 6-8 stems
Wisteria 9-10" 6-8 stems
Telanthera Rosefolia 9-10" 6-8 stems
Myrio, Filigree 9-11" 6-8 stems
Mayaca 9-10" 6-8 stems

I have stones with riccia tied to them in the tank already. I have 6 small Cory cats in the tank and it has been set up for almost 2 months.

Could someone please suggest how I can best plant my tank with these plants and these conditions. If I had been here first I would have made a better choice of plants. Its too late now so I would like to make the best of what I have.

Thanks
Betty


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The way I read your post is you have a 20G long tank with one 20 watt bulb. If this is correct I would think seriously about getting more light. Some of the plants you have listed need high light like the Cabomba. There is really no way to arrange them that will keep them alive. Have you thought about adding C02?

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks for responding. I don't want to use Co2 because I am afraid it will harm the snails. I will get another light.

Betty


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I really don't think that C02 has any adverse effects on snails, my tanks contain snails with DIY C02 injection and they flourish.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Trenac. I am going to get another light this weekend. I will check into the Co2 also. Do you know of any blue prints or patterns that will help me decide where to plant the diffrent plants?

Thanks
Betty


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try these sites: http://paul.aaquaria.com/home/Home.htm
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Thank you very helpful sites. Any suggestions to where to find styles?

Betty


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Dosn't the Co2 lower your ph?


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Dosn't the Co2 lower your ph?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes it can, but if you keep your kH at 3 or better than this will keep your PH from crashing. Haven't seen any sites on Aquascaping styles, but I'm sure their out there.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Ok I got another light 20 wt. I plants arrived. I trimed off the ends and the dead parts, cleaned and planted. Co2 kit is one the way. Please tell me what I can do it make it better.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/beforeplanting8-11-04.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/plantedtank8-15-04.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/closeuprightside.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/closeupleftside.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/000_0564.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/000_0567.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/000_0565.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v288/tortoisekeeper/000_0566.jpg

Thanks
Betty


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like you are off to a good start. The next thing to think about is adding ferts, after the plants have been in the tank for 4 weeks you can start adding liquid ferts.

Here is sight that I found that describes different styles of aquascaping...
http://article.discusnews.com/dph-project/2001/november2001.shtml


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Aug 8, 2004)

Thank you so much for all your help.

Betty


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You are welcome :wink:


----------

